# Shadow Report: Acoustic Research Remotes to support DIRECTV RF



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This afternoon I had two excellent meetings: One with the manufacturer's representative from Universal Electronics, and one with the distributor, Audiovox/Acoustic Research.

Within three months, Acoustic Research will be releasing the first programmable universal remotes that support DIRECTV RF directly.

Let me be clear: These will be RF remotes that will work like the Logitech 890 and use a repeater to control IR devices, *but will control DIRECTV MPEG4 DVRs directly in RF mode.*

They will come programmed with the complete codeset for DIRECTV receivers as well as other manufacturers, and will be configurable both from the remote and from the PC.

Unlike Logitech remotes, they come with color buttons and a "List" button as well.

There will be two models: the XSight Touch, which will have a touch screen, and the XSight Color, which will not.

Prices will be $249 for the XSight Touch and $199 for the XSight Color.

In addition, Acoustic Research also plans to release a line of children's remotes preprogrammed for DIRECTV receivers which will feature single buttons for childrens' channels. There will be a standard version and a version with an antimicrobial coating.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Photos of the new Acoustic Research remotes:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Woohoo! 'Bout time someone made a smart remote for DIRECTV.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't wait for this!!!


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Unlike Logitech remotes, they come with color buttons and a "List" button as well.


It looks like Harmony is finally starting to add the color buttons to their remotes. Here is their newest entry level remote, the 510. Got the pic from the Best Buy site.

The AR remotes sound pretty cool. I've always liked the AR brand and never knew they were an Audiovox product.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Will these remotes use standard batteries ("AA", "AAA") or will they be rechargeable?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

These remotes will charge in cradle, except for the children's remotes, which will use standard batteries and a screw-shut battery compartment. 

It was asked in a PM about the details on how many devices will be controllable. 

A mix of 18 devices can be controlled, and macros can include any mix of DIRECTV RF, RF-Repeater, and IR commands. 

Folks, I don't know about you all but I think this may be my next remote. It is about the size of a Harmony 550, a little bulkier, but is a very worthy successor to the Harmony 880 I'm using now.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I might be in for the kids one after I see it.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Stuart. I will be looking forward to this one.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awesome! Hope the remotes are nice, cannot wait to see the layout.

Another press release:
http://www.remotecentral.com/news/453/audiovox_reveals_pair_of_xsight-ing_remotes.html

Looks like only the more expensive model will be doing the RF control.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

249 for a remote, it better unlock all of DirecTv's PPV channels at that price....


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> 249 for a remote, it better unlock all of DirecTv's PPV channels at that price....


Actually, that's a really good price for an RF Universal Remote...particularly if it's as feature rich as advertised.

BTW, pictures and summary here: http://ces.cnet.com/8301-19167_1-10133953-100.html?tag=mncol

--Mav


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Now if we can just get D* to allow both IR and RF on the same box.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Maverickster said:


> Actually, that's a really good price for an RF Universal Remote...particularly if it's as feature rich as advertised.
> 
> BTW, pictures and summary here: http://ces.cnet.com/8301-19167_1-10133953-100.html?tag=mncol
> 
> --Mav


Yep, $250 is a great price. The MX series can easily be double that. I'll do a lot of research on this because while I LOVE my old MX-700 it is getting long in the tooth and I'd really like to have hard colored buttons.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks, I don't know about you all but I think this may be my next remote.


Wow, I think you're right, same here, I like the layout, looks good. Not sure if I like the List button location though.


Herdfan said:


> Now if we can just get D* to allow both IR and RF on the same box.


Would we need that now though with this new remote? If it can do RF for the HR's plus IR for your other devices, I don't think we would?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

That price is less than the list price of the Harmony 880, although the street price is MUCH less.

I hope they get the charging cradle right. My Harmony and cradle were replaced, even though it was past the warranty period but the new one still has some charging issues.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Now if only Directv allowed RF and IR on the receivers, this might work with my slingbox.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Are these JP1 compatible in any way? They carry the One For All logo....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> These remotes will charge in cradle, except for the children's remotes, which will use standard batteries and a screw-shut battery compartment.
> 
> It was asked in a PM about the details on how many devices will be controllable.
> 
> A mix of 18 devices can be controlled, and macros can include any mix of DIRECTV RF, RF-Repeater, and IR commands.


Possible corrections according to the cnet article:

Only the touch has a charging cradle and rechargeable battery. The "color" version uses AA batteries.
Also, the "color" version can control 15 devices and doesn't have RF.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Whatever happened with the new remote that DirecTV was working on? I think Chase Carey mentioned during one of his presentations last year.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

This looks pretty good. I might have to replace the 676 with this. Thanks for the report.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, anyone want to by my Harmony remotes? :lol:


----------



## DrZaius (Jan 24, 2006)

You know I think these new remotes are and I like to see other companies new products. But I have a Philips TSU7000 and have never needed any other. If I need a new function or device or macro I just program it. I have never thought of going out and buying another remote.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

That kids remote looks fantastic! I will be all over that.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> 249 for a remote, it better unlock all of DirecTv's PPV channels at that price....


My Harmony 1000 was $499 and it doesn't unlock any paid content, including ST......did I get ripped off


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Maverickster said:


> Actually, that's a really good price for an RF Universal Remote...particularly if it's as feature rich as advertised.
> 
> BTW, pictures and summary here: http://ces.cnet.com/8301-19167_1-10133953-100.html?tag=mncol
> 
> --Mav


With the names of the hard buttons "guide, info, menu, list, etc." and even the 30 second slip button having the same icon, it looks like this remote was made especially with D* remotes in mind! NICE.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Could I use two of these [ one in bedroom, one in living room ] to control one set of devices [ all in living room , 2 HD DVRs, PS3, Vudu]


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

SDizzle said:


> My Harmony 1000 was $499 and it doesn't unlock any paid content, including ST......did I get ripped off


Not at all. 

There are lots of people that get huge sticker shock when they start to research *real* remotes since they are used to $29 Radio Shack "universal" remotes.  I know when I got my first MX-500 for $199 many years ago, open box no less, my wife thought I was nuts. One month later she said it was the best money we had spent. No protest at all when I got our MX-700, she's all about it now.

I like the Color version of this remote. I don't need RF and I don't like touch screens so this one is perfect and cheaper as a bonus. I do wish it was all black like the touch version though. True test will be how does it feel in hand. Hopefully Remote Central will do a big review on it. My local home theater store went under earlier this year so I won't have an opportunity to get my hands on one for a test drive unless they actually sell them in Best Buy and other big box stores.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a Pronto 7500 which was $450 on ebay and is one of the best purchases I ever made. As Scott says, until you have used a "real" remote you do not know what you are missing. This new remote looks promising although we'll have to wait for some real reviews.


----------



## lakaw (Jul 23, 2007)

Are these programmed via code only or is there a PC interface like the Harmony's? IMO the PC interface is what makes the Harmonies so powerfully simple.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Would we need that now though with this new remote? If it can do RF for the HR's plus IR for your other devices, I don't think we would?





mogulman said:


> Now if only Directv allowed RF and IR on the receivers, this might work with my slingbox.


There is one reason right there. But in my case, I am using 1 receiver to feed 3 TV's. RF only on 2 of the TV's works doesn't pose a problem, but the 3rd TV is in the playroom and all the components in that room are controlled by an MX-900 which I don't want to get rid of. So if I could use the new remote on the 2 TV via RF, I could still use the MX-900 in the playroom.

I do think it will be a great remote for my parents though.


----------



## D1DAVE (Feb 24, 2006)

I have an MX-500 that came with my Sunfire Theater Grand II. I love it, have all my macros set up just like I want it. But I have been waiting to get something with color buttons for Directv and my HD-DVD player. This looks like the one to me. Hope I can get my hands on one to see how it operates!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, rereading the press releases, it looks like only the more expensive of the two will do RF. This will give people who don't need RF the opportunity to have a better button layout than the Harmony at a lower price. 

I am most impressed that these remotes have a "list" button. As far as I know this is the first time a major manufacturer's remote has included one, yet it's the most commonly pressed button for DVR users. 

JP1 compatibility? I don't know, but as soon as I talk to my new friends at UEI I'll ask.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting, since I'm still in the area I think I need to check out that booth before CES closes.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

lakaw said:


> Are these programmed via code only or is there a PC interface like the Harmony's? IMO the PC interface is what makes the Harmonies so powerfully simple.


Unlike Harmony remotes, it can be programmed pretty well from the remote. However it also has a complete setup utility on the PC like Logitech remotes do.

One more thing I don't think I mentioned, the XSight touch can be operated while charging, unlike the Harmony 880 which, honestly you're lucky if it even charges while on the cradle sometimes.

All these remotes are currently on sale in Europe under the One-For-All brand, so they should be in pretty good shape when they start in the US.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Does this remote "wake-up" with motion? If so, will the screen just show the different activites when first picked up (and everything in the off stage), like the 880?

Or will you have to press "Activities" and then press the actual activity?

Since I can't see a "glow" button, I'm assuming they're backlit automatically?



SDizzle said:


> With the names of the hard buttons "guide, info, menu, list, etc." and even the 30 second slip button having the same icon, it looks like this remote was made especially with D* remotes in mind! NICE.


I thought so too, but then I noticed that the dash is labeled "AV" instead. Kinda odd.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

What will make or break this remote is its database of devices... What make Harmony remotes worth the money is that EVERY function of EVERY device can easily be programmed into the device. (It even had the codes for my Obscure Zalman HTPC case remote)

I don't have any experience with AR remotes... but the OneforAll remotes don't even come close to the ease of use and functionality of the Harmony devices. I'm not going to pay $250 for a remote that doesn't have EVERY function available and forces me to keep one of my other remotes out and on hand to use. The reason I got a Harmony is I got sick of using a "Universal" remote and still being forced to have 5 remotes in front of me to use certain functions of each device in my Home Theater.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

grooves12 said:


> What will make or break this remote is its database of devices... What make Harmony remotes worth the money is that EVERY function of EVERY device can easily be programmed into the device. (It even had the codes for my Obscure Zalman HTPC case remote)
> 
> I don't have any experience with AR remotes... but the OneforAll remotes don't even come close to the ease of use and functionality of the Harmony devices. I'm not going to pay $250 for a remote that doesn't have EVERY function available and forces me to keep one of my other remotes out and on hand to use. The reason I got a Harmony is I got sick of using a "Universal" remote and still being forced to have 5 remotes in front of me to use certain functions of each device in my Home Theater.


Are you saying these remotes can't learn new commands?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Do they need a pre-order sign up list? Remember it needs to be alphabetical.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Are you saying these remotes can't learn new commands?


That was my first thought as well.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I read about these remotes a few months ago an a "Centralized Remote" forum but it didn't say anything about DirecTV RF. 

This very cool and and I can't wait to try one. 

Mike


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Do they work off the 'activity' concept like the Harmony/Logitech remotes do?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Are you saying these remotes can't learn new commands?


This article says it is a learning remote.

http://www.remotecentral.com/news/441/one_for_all_reveals_new_xsight_remotes.html

Mike


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

grooves12 said:


> What will make or break this remote is its database of devices... What make Harmony remotes worth the money is that EVERY function of EVERY device can easily be programmed into the device. (It even had the codes for my Obscure Zalman HTPC case remote)
> 
> I don't have any experience with AR remotes... but the OneforAll remotes don't even come close to the ease of use and functionality of the Harmony devices. I'm not going to pay $250 for a remote that doesn't have EVERY function available and forces me to keep one of my other remotes out and on hand to use. The reason I got a Harmony is I got sick of using a "Universal" remote and still being forced to have 5 remotes in front of me to use certain functions of each device in my Home Theater.


I agree 100%! I have absolutely EVERY button for all my devices in my harmony, I NEVER have to grab the OEM remotes.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MicroBeta said:


> This article says it is a learning remote.
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/news/441/one_for_all_reveals_new_xsight_remotes.html
> 
> Mike


Phew. Thanks!



> offering a ground-breaking range of user-friendly features and functions: touchscreen, full-colour display, touch-slide navigation, control for 18 devices, favourites complete with channel logos, profiles, macros, activities and the legendary One For All *learning function* - the list of functions goes on and on.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thaedron said:


> Do they work off the 'activity' concept like the Harmony/Logitech remotes do?


Well, since there's a button on the remote labeled "Activities" and the picture of the remote has "Activities" as one of the prominent displays on the screen, I'd say the answer is.....

wait for it.....

Yes.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

From looking at it the one button placement I don't like is the record button right below the FFW button. I could see hitting that by mistake easily.

I wonder (and hope) that you can learn/program buttons up on the LCD like on the MX series. I often put more obscure commands on the LCD. Anyone know if the LCD is just for activities or can you put commands on there as well (such as a button to change the TV's aspect ratio for each activity).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Since it looks like there's arrows for multiple screens, I would imagine they're customizable.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This afternoon I had two excellent meetings: One with the manufacturer's representative from Universal Electronics, and one with the distributor, Audiovox/Acoustic Research.
> 
> Within three months, Acoustic Research will be releasing the first programmable universal remotes that support DIRECTV RF directly.
> 
> ...


Saw that too...and I suspect a number of folks will welcome that news.

Nice photos...thanks for sharing the news and pictures!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

grooves12 said:


> What will make or break this remote is its database of devices... What make Harmony remotes worth the money is that EVERY function of EVERY device can easily be programmed into the device. (It even had the codes for my Obscure Zalman HTPC case remote)
> 
> I don't have any experience with AR remotes... but the OneforAll remotes don't even come close to the ease of use and functionality of the Harmony devices. I'm not going to pay $250 for a remote that doesn't have EVERY function available and forces me to keep one of my other remotes out and on hand to use. The reason I got a Harmony is I got sick of using a "Universal" remote and still being forced to have 5 remotes in front of me to use certain functions of each device in my Home Theater.


I either has it already in it's database or it can learn from any remote.

Either way you won't have to use more then one remote.

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes this is a learning, activity-based, customizable remote like a Harmony. Is their back end as well-designed as Logitech's? That's what I'd like to know as well, and it will be interesting to find out.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I've read where it has web based programming. 

Does anyone know if this is how AR does it now?

I have both a Harmony and a URC MX-810/MX-700 and familiar with both the web based and PC based programming. I prefer the PC based systems.

The article says it is programmable right out of the box and the PC programming is in addition to that. I wonder if that means that it is programmed through the touch screen. Now that would be cool.

I also really like the color buttons. I have them programmed onto the LCD of my MX-810. 

I know it’ll do macros does anyone know how many steps other OneForAlls will do?

Mike


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Maybe its just me but I have other things i can spend $250 on than a remote. Dont get me wrong they are pretty nice looking but hey its a remote. As long as it changes the channel, volume, etc im good. My $12 remote controls everything i ever need. lol


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I've read where it has web based programming.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is how AR does it now?
> 
> ...


Yes it is programmed through the touch screen. There is a guided setup process that can take an average user all the way to a working remote without going to the PC if desired.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

cmtar said:


> Maybe its just me but I have other things i can spend $250 on than a remote. Dont get me wrong they are pretty nice looking but hey its a remote. As long as it changes the channel, volume, etc im good. My $12 remote controls everything i ever need. lol


It all depends on the equipment you have.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you Stuart, I've been fantasizing about an RF/IR mix.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> It all depends on the equipment you have.


Very true. For what I have there is no $12 remote that could handle everything. I'd need at least a $100 remote to do everything and at that point I might as well pay a bit more and get something decent.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I know it'll do macros does anyone know how many steps other OneForAlls will do?
> 
> Mike


Other OneForAlls do 15 steps per macro. Hacking them with JP1, you can get unlimited steps. So who knows what this new beast will do.



bonscott87 said:


> Very true. For what I have there is no $12 remote that could handle everything. I'd need at least a $100 remote to do everything and at that point I might as well pay a bit more and get something decent.


Also depends on how much spare time you have. Hacking my $10 remote with JP1, I control 10 devices, including my lights, video camera and my car radio, just for the heck of it. I push one button to watch a dvd or tv or whatever, just like harmony. I've got a couple dozen fairly complex macros/activities to do just about everything I've been able to dream up. Of course it would be nice to have a touch screen and all that, but mine works just fine. And the family and babysitter have no problems. I'm hoping this new xsight will be just as hackable, so I can bypass the web wizard and set it up exactly the way I want.

It's about time UEI finally came out with a PC programmable remote. Hackers have been programming UEI remotes from their PC's for nearly 10 years. In the mean time, Logitech has left them in the dust.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sure that the jp1 folks will give it a shot on these remotes but I haven't seen anything indicating they've gotten their hands on them.

I'd expect the remotes to work really will with DirecTV receivers since the OEM is the same one that makes DirecTv's remotes. 

These remotes are still a fair bit out of my personal price range but I can understand wanting something of this calibre. The more complex your setup becomes the more you need a remote that can make is simple for WAF etc.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

DrZaius said:


> You know I think these new remotes are and I like to see other companies new products. But I have a Philips TSU7000 and have never needed any other. If I need a new function or device or macro I just program it. I have never thought of going out and buying another remote.





texasbrit said:


> I have a Pronto 7500 which was $450 on ebay and is one of the best purchases I ever made. As Scott says, until you have used a "real" remote you do not know what you are missing. This new remote looks promising although we'll have to wait for some real reviews.


I have chime in my vote for Pronto, too. I know some people prefer hard buttons over touchscreens, but it solves so many problems, like not having all the right buttons or having them in the wrong places, or giving macro functions a meaningful label. Also, my house is fully controlled through X10. I have photos of the rooms on the Pronto screens with on/off buttons for the lights. I've had non geeks walk into my house and grab the remote and immediately understand how to control everything.

By the way, if anyone needs any Pronto help, feel fre to PM me.


----------



## prozone1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I have 3 pioneer plasma's in my theater room
2 HD20-700 1 IR 1 RF
1 HD21-RF
I am constantly fumbling with all three remotes.
This sound like I can finally have a universal remote


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Any idea when these will be out?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Press release says "Spring"


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Slightly OT, but has anyone been able to use a remote of this caliber to control a PS3? Not with bluetooth, but maybe using the usb hardware from other "wireless" remotes (like Nyko)? 

If that were possible, I love this AR option with its capabilities at that price.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I use the IR2BT with my PS3 and Harmony 880 and it works flawlessly Canis. You'd never know the PS3 wasn't IR.

I bought mine back when they were about $60, but their new model is geared towards custom installs and costs $150. A bit steep.

I've heard the toothfairy is pretty good, but it's close to $100.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Ouch - both of those look like they work completely though. Thanks for the links.

Now if they would just build an AR or Harmony with Bluetooth built-in :lol:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> Ouch - both of those look like they work completely though. Thanks for the links.
> 
> Now if they would just build an AR or Harmony with Bluetooth built-in :lol:


$15 Nyko works fine with universals too, but lacks power on/off.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

smiddy said:


> That kids remote looks fantastic! I will be all over that.


Kids remote? You mean wife remote.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually the kids remote is really cool for the young ones because it will come preprogrammed for DIRECTV channels so that each button will go to a different kids channel. It is also customizable so that those buttons can do anything, and you can control whether or not the power button works in "kid" mode too.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> I either has it already in it's database or it can learn from any remote.
> 
> Either way you won't have to use more then one remote.
> 
> Mike


Still based on reviews of other universal remotes from Acoustic Research, it sounds like the "database" is just a manufacturer code list like all non-Harmony remotes on the market which means you are often stuck with LOTS of features not being programmed by default.

I really don't want to have to make the remote learn 20+ things from each device, which is quite possible with other learning remotes.

Really, I don't see what this remote has that differentiates it from Harmony or even other Universals on the market that justifies its price.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What do you mean justifies its price?

It'll be about the same price as the 890 from Harmony (and it's got colored buttons).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> What do you mean justifies its price?
> 
> It'll be about the same price as the 890 from Harmony (and it's got colored buttons).


And it lets you operate the HR's in RF mode.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes precisely, it is a serious competitor to the Harmony 890 and Harmony One, but at the same price it has hard buttons more suited to my use, as well as native support for RF and the ability to mix RF, IR, and DIRECTV RF in macros. 

At the same time, Harmony 890 is a two-year-old design and Harmony One has been less successful in the marketplace. 

I'm hoping to get an XSight Touch to tell you all how much I like it!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes precisely, it is a serious competitor to the Harmony 890 and Harmony One, but at the same price it has hard buttons more suited to my use, as well as native support for RF and the ability to mix RF, IR, and DIRECTV RF in macros.


I'm sold!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I heard Harmony is going to release 2 new models this year, so it'll be interesting to see what they come up with too.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

grooves12 said:


> Really, I don't see what this remote has that differentiates it from Harmony or even other Universals on the market that justifies its price.


We could start a "who would buy one today" poll to prove its value if it helps you understand the frustration of fumbling with 2 or more remotes because they don't run the RF on the dvrs.


----------



## David HDDX (Jan 18, 2007)

I might just get one to have three things manufactured by that company (one sort of).
The first two are 36 years old. A pair of AR LSTs! 90 LB Bookshelf Speakers! Re-surrounded the LF drivers and the other 16 (8 midrange and 8 hf drivers) are doing better for their age than I am! LOL.

Seriously cannot wait to hear a substantial review.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

grooves12 said:


> Still based on reviews of other universal remotes from Acoustic Research, it sounds like the "database" is just a *manufacturer code list like all non-Harmony remotes on the market *which means you are often stuck with LOTS of features not being programmed by default.
> 
> I really don't want to have to make the remote learn 20+ things from each device, which is quite possible with other learning remotes.
> 
> Really, I don't see what this remote has that differentiates it from Harmony or even other Universals on the market that justifies its price.


Harmonys aren't the only universals with a complete IR database.

The IR database for my URC MX-810 and MX-700 are complete. All my components are there and every function is there.

I also have two Harmonys but I very much prefer my MX-810.

In the end all high end universals are highly customizable. Hopefully AR is as customizable and will fit the bill.

It would be very cool to have the RF capability.

I am wondering about IR capabilities in particularly the cost of the IR repeaters.

Effective range?

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Effective Range?

Can I use it from my back yard?

Mike


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Effective Range?
> 
> Can I use it from my back yard?
> 
> Mike


Well, the effective range of the DIRECTV RC64RB is around 100' in RF mode, (but I have gotten it to work over longer distances).

Since both remotes are made by the same company I would expect the Acoustic Research remote to have a similar range.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Just a little more info and a few small video demos.....http://66.77.167.108/araccessories/ARAccessoriesInfo.do?ACTION_TYPE_ID=ACTION_MARKETING1

I really can't wait for this to come out. I have been wanting a universal remote that works completely with the HR2x's for a while.

I have a Pronto and it is to hard to use to watch TV. It works well for all other HT equipment.

I started to get a different universal remote with hard buttons so changing channels would be easier but they all were missing buttons (list, record, color buttons, etc.) so they wanted work well for me.

This remote looks like it will be perfect for my setup.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i really like this remote, and will probably buy one. although, i think the DVR layout could have been better.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> i really like this remote, and will probaly buy one. although, i think the DVR layout could have been better.


I do agree the layout of the button could have been better but I am just glad to see it have all the buttons that the DIRECTV remote has.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1974259 said:


> I do agree the layout of the button could have been better but I am just glad to see it have all the buttons that the DIRECTV remote has.


totally agree mike!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Me too.

So this has RF built in for the HR's, correct, or do you have to use the RF adapter?

Any idea when this will be out?

Thanks


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Me too.
> 
> So this has RF built in for the HR's, correct, or do you have to use the RF adapter?
> 
> ...


That is what I thought but I do know there is a separate RF unit for the remote. I am not sure if the separate RF unit is just for other RF devices or the DIRECTV receivers too.

Stuart reported within the next 3 months.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

from what i understand, it is built in.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

from stuarts first post:


Let me be clear: These will be RF remotes that will work like the Logitech 890 and use a repeater to control IR devices, but will control DIRECTV MPEG4 DVRs directly in RF mode.

i think i am reading it right:lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

dave29 said:


> from stuarts first post:
> 
> Let me be clear: These will be RF remotes that will work like the Logitech 890 and use a repeater to control IR devices, but will control DIRECTV MPEG4 DVRs directly in RF mode.
> 
> i think i am reading it right:lol:


I think you're right (I hope so). If its true, I am so getting one, this is exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Any concrete release dates or retailers yet?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

For Acoustic Research fans, the model ARRU449 (not an XSight) is being sold on "Woot Sellout" for $85 including shipping. *Today only (1/31/09)*. Looks to be about $50 cheaper than the lowest average price shown in a Google shopping search. /steve


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

armophob said:


> Any concrete release dates or retailers yet?


I have not seen one yet but I have been checking their site almost daily so as soon as I seen one I will post it. I really want one or two of these bad.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

*I BLEEPIN' WANT ONE!* 

My 2¢.

Mike


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> *I BLEEPIN' WANT ONE!*
> 
> My 2¢.
> 
> Mike


ha ha, yeah i do too:lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MicroBeta said:


> *I BLEEPIN' WANT ONE!*
> 
> My 2¢.
> 
> Mike





dave29 said:


> ha ha, yeah i do too:lol:


Me three.


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

[strike]RemoteCentral.com has an in-depth review of hte XSight remote, and when I say in-depth, I mean it ... Lots of pictures, discussion on the programming, usage, even the tactile responses.

http://www.remotecentral.com/reviews/urc_r50/index.html[/strike]Never mind ... wrong remote!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Anybody heard anything yet?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Anybody heard anything yet?


Nope. I have still be checking their site every day and nothing yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm hoping that my contacts at CES will be ready to talk in the next month.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm hoping that my contacts at CES will be ready to talk in the next month.


Keep us updated if you can


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm still really looking forward to this remote if the price is right. I may have to save up for it. 

Shadow, tell your contacts to get Remote Central to do an in depth review of it when it comes out. That will get it a lot of exposure and press. I haven't seen anything on the site about it yet.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

HEY LOOK!

http://hdhomecinemas.com/storefront/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=50_176&products_id=495


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

More info here.

I like the button layout of this remote. Assuming you can "learn" functions (like "BACK") onto the keys above the GUIDE MENU INFO EXIT buttons, I'd really have no need for the color screen at all.

Be nice if they sold a "stripped-down" version with that layout. /steve


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Steve said:


> I like the button layout of this remote. Assuming you can "learn" functions (like "BACK")


You can also use the left arrow key to go back, so you won't have to worry about learning the back button.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I had to look at my remote to see where the back button was just now. I don't think I've ever used that button (and don't have it programmed into any of my Harmony's).


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> You can also use the left arrow key to go back, so you won't have to worry about learning the back button.


Not every screen the left arrow will work for back like when you are searching for a show. If you try to back out of the screen the left arrow does not work.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I like the layout, but if all the buttons are flush, as it appears, then the small ones like the colored buttons and guide/menu buttons will be hard to use. I hope I'm wrong, because I'm really looking forward to this remote.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Michael D'Angelo;2005826 said:


> Not every screen the left arrow will work for back like when you are searching for a show. If you try to back out of the screen the left arrow does not work.


DOH! Yep you're right about that, my bad.



mdavej said:


> I like the layout, but if all the buttons are flush, as it appears, then the small ones like the colored buttons and guide/menu buttons will be hard to use. I hope I'm wrong, because I'm really looking forward to this remote.


Just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I like the layout, but if all the buttons are flush, as it appears, then the small ones like the colored buttons and guide/menu buttons will be hard to use. I hope I'm wrong, because I'm really looking forward to this remote.


You make an excellent point. Even the alpha/numeric keys appear flush, and I like to TRIPLE TAP search term entry, e.g., without looking at the keys. Could be difficult with the Acoustic Research.

There's actually a new remote from Universal out at $150 list that has similar functionality (review here), but I'm not sure it will support DirecTV RF, like this one. For now, I think I'll stick with my $20 Universal R6.  /steve


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> You make an excellent point. Even the alpha/numeric keys appear flush, and I like to TRIPLE TAP search term entry, e.g., without looking at the keys. Could be difficult with the Acoustic Research.


Agreed. That's the same thing I don't like about the Harmony 880 and why I now use a Harmony 670 for my everyday usage.



Steve said:


> There's actually a new remote from Universal out at $150 list that has similar functionality (review here), but I'm not sure it will support DirecTV RF, like this one. For now, I think I'll stick with my $20 Universal R6.  /steve


The main thing I like about these new AR remotes, is the colored buttons and that one doesn't have them either (like most Harmony's).


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> HEY LOOK!
> 
> http://hdhomecinemas.com/storefront/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=50_176&products_id=495


Did you call for the price?

Are they sticking to the "The Xsight Touch will retail for $249.95, the Xsight Color for $179.99"?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

armophob said:


> Did you call for the price?
> 
> Are they sticking to the "The Xsight Touch will retail for $249.95, the Xsight Color for $179.99"?


I finally go a hold of them this morning.

They don't have a price yet and they said it would be out "in a few months". 

Mike


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

My biggest concern is the record button being right below FFW and next to stop. I'd be afraid of hitting record by accident. Also the keys being flushed would be a concern as well. Still looking forward to the first in depth reviews.



Steve said:


>


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> My biggest concern is the record button being right below FFW and next to stop. I'd be afraid of hitting record by accident. Also the keys being flushed would be a concern as well. Still looking forward to the first in depth reviews.


With your MX-700(still using that?) you're used to the record button being on the LCD and no color buttons.

It's just a matter of getting used to it.

Going from the MX-700 to the MX-810 was a bit of a learning curve for me also. :grin:

Personally, the DirecTV RF overrides any learning curves. 

Mike


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I finally go a hold of them this morning.
> 
> They don't have a price yet and they said it would be out "in a few months".
> 
> Mike


:icon_cry:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

armophob said:


> :icon_cry:


I hear ya.

_Oh the pain, the pain._


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

Judging by the second pic (of the black one), it's HUGE!! You'd have to prop the thing against the wall and take a running leap to hit those top buttons!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

babzog said:


> Judging by the second pic (of the black one), it's HUGE!! You'd have to prop the thing against the wall and take a running leap to hit those top buttons!


That's a big remote. :eek2:


----------



## bigpro (Aug 25, 2006)

This thing is now available in the UK and you can get it on eBay for a little less than $200. My only question is whether it will have the DirecTV RF capability or not. I asked one of the buyers and they said it was the same as will be sold in the US.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I took that picture because my cameraphone was having a rough time with the actual remote, so I took a picture of their booth.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, I took that picture because my cameraphone was having a rough time with the actual remote, so I took a picture of their booth.


I don't care what size it is, I Bleepin' want one. 

Ok, maybe that one's a bit too big. 

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone know how many of the HR2x codesets this will have?

Mike


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

My MX-700 is starting to act up (FFW button been used too much) so I'm really looking forward to this coming out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can tell you that (of course) this has been delayed but I haven't given up on it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's a little insight to the Xsight...

http://technabob.com/blog/2009/03/12/xsight-touch-programmable-remote-control/

Mike


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

That's all very well, but even when we can get one, it's going to be awfully expensive. I wish we could have a learning version of the D* line of remotes, or a colored button version of a One-For-All learning remote (like the 10820, for $25). My needs are simple. I think $200 is just too much for a remote, especially one that will not even learn from other remotes.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

GregLee said:


> That's all very well, but even when we can get one, it's going to be awfully expensive. I wish we could have a learning version of the D* line of remotes, or a colored button version of a One-For-All learning remote (like the 10820, for $25). My needs are simple. I think $200 is just too much for a remote, especially one that will not even learn from other remotes.


Hear that.

I can see using one in a room or closet full of equipment, but that's way too expnsive for a bedroom or kitchen where I just want to turn on the TV, the AV receiver, and the DVR with a simple macro. Preferably using RF for the DVR. (and bluetooth for the PS3 being used as a BD player.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Guess I will buy tires instead this month. I'm waiting...(tapping foot impatiently)


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

armophob said:


> Guess I will buy tires instead this month. I'm waiting...(tapping foot impatiently)


You must be tired of waiting (if that's remotely possible).


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

MicroBeta said:


> Here's a little insight to the Xsight...
> 
> http://technabob.com/blog/2009/03/12/xsight-touch-programmable-remote-control/
> 
> Mike


That article is way off actually. This is a "higher end" remote. All high end remotes require a computer to program, or at least the half way decent ones do. Heck, I wouldn't buy a remote that couldn't be programmed with a computer. The thing about this remote is that you don't actually need to use the computer to set it up for basic use. Badly written article.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

GregLee said:


> That's all very well, but even when we can get one, it's going to be awfully expensive. I wish we could have a learning version of the D* line of remotes, or a colored button version of a One-For-All learning remote (like the 10820, for $25). My needs are simple. I think $200 is just too much for a remote, especially one that will not even learn from other remotes.


LOL. If it's only $200 then it's a steal actually for what it can do. If your needs are really that simple then it's too much remote for you, no need to waste your money. When I first saw the price the first thing in my head was how inexpensive it was. Then again, after years of MX remotes which cost way more then this one does there was no sticker shock on it for me. 

And yes, this is a learning remote, at least according to Remote Central.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

GregLee said:


> You must be tired of waiting (if that's remotely possible).


:crying_sa:blackeye::crying:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

And HERE'S MORE. (don't think it's been posted before).

There's a brief mention of the touch in the latest issue of Sound & Vision with a listed price of $250.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> And yes, this is a learning remote, at least according to Remote Central.


Yes, I didn't realize that. Spartanstew's reference says "Capable of learning button commands from your old remote."


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

GregLee said:


> I wish we could have a learning version of the D* line of remotes, or a colored button version of a One-For-All learning remote (like the 10820, for $25).


Getting OT here, but you can. The Radio Shack 15-134 is exactly that, made by the same company as One-For-All, D* and xsight remotes. And it's JP1, so you can program it from your computer and load all 8 D* codes if you want. If you load some custom software you can even do virtually unlimited devices, pauses, nested macros, long key press macros, double key press macros, device state tracking, etc. That's a lot of harmony/xsight functionality for not much money. Same goes for the URC-6131, but that one requires some hardware mods to get working with a JP1 cable. Unlike the 15-134, it's not learning and doesn't have the yellow button, but you could easily put that function on shift-green, with or without a programming cable.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Getting OT here, but you can. The Radio Shack 15-134 is exactly that, ...


Thanks! I looked a year and a half ago for such a remote and couldn't find one.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

GregLee said:


> Thanks! I looked a year and a half ago for such a remote and couldn't find one.


You're welcome. It'll work just like your 10820. Check online before you go to your local store to pick one up. Only one of the half dozen stores near me carries that model, which appears to be the case across the country. HERE are some advanced codes which may come in handy.

Back on topic: HERE's a post by someone who actually own's an xsight.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> You're welcome. It'll work just like your 10820. Check online before you go to your local store to pick one up. Only one of the half dozen stores near me carries that model, which appears to be the case across the country. HERE are some advanced codes which may come in handy.
> 
> Back on topic: HERE's a post by someone who actually own's an xsight.


Interesting post. Since I don't care about JP1, specially in this case, I'm not worried about that.

Sounds easy to use while still having the flexibility of programming activities/macros....Cool 

Mike


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So the release of this remote control has been delayed?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think they are still on their original timetable but at CES, everyone likes to say that things are coming "real soon."


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I really want this remote! As noted, except for the BACK button, everything I would ever need to use my DVR is on a dedicated key, so that's perfect. I've been using the Harmony One and don't think it would be a steep learning curve (finger-memory-wise) to move from the H1 to this remote ... Looking forward to some hands-on in a store...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I think it would be in their best interest to send a few of these out to a group of people who enjoy testing electronic equipment. Just to be sure there are no bugs in the remote before launching the new product. But where could they find such a test group? Hmmmm..


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Got some new info. An owner of the UK version has confirmed that his xsight has only one of the eight D* codes built-in. Unfortunately, he doesn't have D*, so he can't confirm the RF capabilities.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

This remote looks promising.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Got some new info. An owner of the UK version has confirmed that his xsight has only one of the eight D* codes built-in.


Not a big deal to me anyway. It's a learning remote and I typically just learn all my codes anyway vs. a default code set. Also, the other codes may be available when you connect it to the Internet to program it. But to have any codes actually built into the remote without a need to connect it to the web is a step forward.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Not a big deal to me anyway. It's a learning remote and I typically just learn all my codes anyway vs. a default code set. Also, the other codes may be available when you connect it to the Internet to program it. But to have any codes actually built into the remote without a need to connect it to the web is a step forward.


I agree. It's a learning remote and isn't going to be problem.

However, I suspect that the US version which is being released much later the the UK verison, will probably have at least as many DirecTV codesets and the other universals. 

Mike


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I agree. It's a learning remote and isn't going to be problem.
> 
> However, I suspect that the US version which is being released much later the the UK verison, will probably have at least as many DirecTV codesets and the other universals.
> 
> Mike


Just to clarify, it DOES have as many D* codes as other universals (10 to be precise). It DOESN'T have codes for receiver address 2 thru 8, just like other universals. UEI has had the codes for quite a while and has put them only in the RC64, and not in any of the countless other universals they make. I doubt xsight will be the exception, even in the newer US version.

Not a big deal anyway, as you said, since you can learn them or possibly download them.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Any updates on when this remote will be out?

Thanks


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Sorry to keep posting here, just trying to keep this thread alive.

I'm really looking forward to this new remote, hopefully it'll be out soon. I really hope it can control the HR in RF mode. Then I will only have 1 remote, currently have 2, Harmony 688 and the D* remote in RF mode.

Thanks


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Sorry to keep posting here, just trying to keep this thread alive.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this new remote, hopefully it'll be out soon. I really hope it can control the HR in RF mode. Then I will only have 1 remote, currently have 2, Harmony 688 and the D* remote in RF mode.
> 
> Thanks


If you do a Google search for the remote you can subscribe to receive alerts from Google on new hits for your search ... that may be the fastest way to keep on top of news on this remote. (I'm looking forward to it myself, but I subscribe to this thread and have confidence that sharp DBSTalkers will post news here very shortly after they here the news themselves.)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The screen on my Harmony 670 broke two weeks ago. It sucks because I can't read any of the items on the screen anymore. Some I have memorized, but a lot of them I don't. I don't want to get a new remote, however, because not only is this remote coming out soon, but I've also heard that Harmony is coming out with 3 new remotes in the next few months (at least one of which will have colored buttons), so I'm patiently waiting unless I can find a really good deal on a 670 or 620 (less than $50).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Sorry to keep posting here, just trying to keep this thread alive.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this new remote, hopefully it'll be out soon. I really hope it can control the HR in RF mode. Then I will only have 1 remote, currently have 2, Harmony 688 and the D* remote in RF mode.
> 
> Thanks


You keep posting.

Sooner or later it will be released and we'll be a bunch of happy campers. 

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

At the moment it looks to be later than sooner. Acoustic Research have stopped returning my e-mails on the subject.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> The screen on my Harmony 670 broke two weeks ago. It sucks because I can't read any of the items on the screen anymore. Some I have memorized, but a lot of them I don't. I don't want to get a new remote, however, because not only is this remote coming out soon, but I've also heard that Harmony is coming out with 3 new remotes in the next few months (at least one of which will have colored buttons), so I'm patiently waiting unless I can find a really good deal on a 670 or 620 (less than $50).


THIS harmony already has colored buttons and it's only $50.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> THIS harmony already has colored buttons.


Yes, but will it do native RF for DirecTV receivers? 

Mike


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mdavej said:


> THIS harmony already has colored buttons.


Yep, but it also has a screen with only 4 function capability (per screen) and the transport buttons are not conveniently placed.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

mdavej said:


> THIS harmony already has colored buttons.


You can also place an order for it _*right now*_!

Hum, another $XXX.xx remote. Unless mine breaks or hits the ultimate black hole of no discovery, I will have to stick with what I have! :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yep, but it also has a screen with only 4 function capability (per screen) and the transport buttons are not conveniently placed.


IR-only, but if you want a nice transport control layout and don't mind programming macros yourself, the Universal WR7 is a steal at around $20 shipped. I use the R7 (and the R6). It's very well-balanced and has a nice hand-feel. Also back-lit. It's capable of up to 13 "20-step" macros, and you can "learn" on just about any key. /steve


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> IR-only, but if you want a nice transport control layout and don't mind programming macros yourself, the Universal WR7 is a steal at around $20 shipped. I use the R7 (and the R6). It's very well-balanced and has a nice hand-feel. Also back-lit. It's capable of up to 13 "20-step" macros, and you can "learn" on just about any key. /steve


After using a remote with activities and a screen for a long time, I don't know if I (or my wife) could get by without one. I know macros could handle some of the activity stuff, but we're too used to using the screen to select sound formats on the receiver, zoom in and out with our DVDO Edge, etc.

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> After using a remote with activities and a screen for a long time, I don't know if I (or my wife) could get by without one. I know macros could handle some of the activity stuff, but we're too used to using the screen to select sound formats on the receiver, zoom in and out with our DVDO Edge, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though.


I hear you about the sound formats. I've assigned four Yamaha sound fields to the four color buttons, but since they're not marked, I often hit the wrong one. /steve


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Just trying to be helpful. Didn't intend to derail the thread. In any case, I'm sticking with my $10 JP1 remote, as I have for the past 10 years. It's more powerful than any harmony, URC or whatever (less than $500) that I've ever seen (my JP1 remote can control 8 D* DVRs in the same room). My main interest in the xsight is to try hacking it if I ever get my hands on one, since they're made by the same folks who make JP1 remotes.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> After using a remote with activities and a screen for a long time, I don't know if I (or my wife) could get by without one. I know macros could handle some of the activity stuff, but we're too used to using the screen to select sound formats on the receiver, zoom in and out with our DVDO Edge, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though.


That's why I like remotes with screens.

My MX-810 does activities, full macros, and has six functions on each page of the LCD.

With the LCD I don't have to explain to my family where certain things are. I can make custom buttons for the LCD...plus several pages of channel logos to direct tune without using the number buttons.

I especially like the LCD buttons labeled "CE" and "To-Do". 

Even if I can't create custom buttons on the LCD for the X-sight Touch, with the RF, learning, and macros this would be the ideal remote for me.

Mike


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So, any word on when/if this remote is coming out? 

Thanks


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You can get it right now from Amazon UK


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> You can get it right now from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know for sure if it'll operate the HR's in RF mode?

So if the UK has it, how long before we get it here?

Thanks


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't know the answer to either of those questions.

I believe it's been available on the UK site since March.

I have no idea what the holdup is here.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It was shown at the IFA in Europe in Aug. '08 so it's about time it was released over there.

AR's website has some FAQ entires for the Xsight remotes. That's fairly new. At least since I checked their site in March.

They also have a new link for the remote. My old one didn't work anymore.

Xsight Touch

It's also listed on AR's front page. That's encouraging. 

AR accessories page

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I am 90% sure the UK version will not work with DIRECTV RF. As far as I know there are still plans to release this remote in the US but as to when... not even The Shadow knows that.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I know a guy who has the UK version who lives here in the US. He was able to confirm it has DirecTV codes, but couldn't confirm the RF part since he doesn't have DirecTV.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It's been selling in UK/EU for a while now.

How about the US?

I've been googling a couple of times a week but I got nothin'. 

Anyone seen it yet?

Mike


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> It's been selling in UK/EU for a while now.
> 
> How about the US?
> 
> ...


I have been checking as well, still nothing.....


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dave29 said:


> I have been checking as well, still nothing.....


Bummer


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Shadow, have you heard anything? 

I thought the Shadow knew everything.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This is pretty cool.

http://audiovox2.info/docs/ar_acc/other/AVAR_XSIGHT_TOUCH_BROCH.pdf

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Shadow, have you heard anything?
> 
> I thought the Shadow knew everything.


I would consider it vaporware at this point, based on Audiovox's refusal to answer even the most basic questions about it at this point.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would consider it vaporware at this point


At least on this side of the pond, as they are on sale in Europe. I really don't understand that - why they would sell them there but not here. Distribution issues? Production issues? Legal issues? I'm happy enough with my Harmony One but really wanted this remote with the hard-button color keys ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Flat out guess, based on the little I was told... the price point wasn't working out for them.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> At least on this side of the pond, at least, as they are on sale in Europe. I really don't understand that - why they would sell them there but not here. Distribution issues? Production issues? Legal issues? I'm happy enough with my Harmony One but really wanted this remote with the hard-button color keys ...





Stuart Sweet said:


> Flat out guess, based on the little I was told... the price point wasn't working out for them.


From what I've seen they're getting $210ish (depending on exchange rate) per remote.

I'm thinkin' they could easily $250...which would seem better then they're getting them in the UK/EU.

Hmmm...I wonder what's up? :scratchin

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Flat out guess, based on the little I was told... the price point wasn't working out for them.


Interesting ... just hearing that makes me think they're production costs are higher than what they were considering for a US retail price, so I wonder how they are managing it in Europe ...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

My pockets are very deep for a product that takes all these remotes and clears off my drink/remote table.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

armophob said:


> My pockets are very deep for a product that takes all these remotes and clears off my drink/remote table.


 And operate in RF.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> And operate in RF.


Yes sir, and hopefully will have a rumble feature for phone calls or door bells


----------



## hearth (Jun 13, 2006)

I am looking for a remote that will control all 3 HR-20s that I have in one room.
Is this remote (if it ever comes out) my only option?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hearth said:


> I am looking for a remote that will control all 3 HR-20s that I have in one room.
> Is this remote (if it ever comes out) my only option?


The Logitech Harmony One will work for you - it's the same remote I have, but it's pricey...


----------



## hearth (Jun 13, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The Logitech Harmony One will work for you - it's the same remote I have, but it's pricey...


Can I ask how it works? I thought that the HR20 only had two sets of IR codes. After the second one, you must use RF for the third. How does the Harmony One manage controlling 3 different sets at once?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hearth said:


> Can I ask how it works? I thought that the HR20 only had two sets of IR codes. After the second one, you must use RF for the third. How does the Harmony One manage controlling 3 different sets at once?
> 
> Thanks!


Actually, the HR2x now has 8 IR codesets. 

Mike


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

hearth said:


> I am looking for a remote that will control all 3 HR-20s that I have in one room.
> Is this remote (if it ever comes out) my only option?


No. And I doubt it will have more than one HR20 codeset built in (the euro version has just one, like most other universals). Harmony has 2, thanks to some users that were able to get the second one added to the database. However, any learning remote can do the other codes if you teach it. A JP1 remote or slingbox can do all 8 without learning because I made downloadable upgrades for all 8. HERE's a thread about the process. I wouldn't wait around for this remote if I were you. Right now it's just vaporware for the US market. And there have been no confirmed reports that it really works with D* RF yet, as AR has claimed. I wish it were so, but I personally have my doubts.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> No. And I doubt it will have more than one HR20 codeset built in (the euro version has just one, like most other universals). Harmony has 2, thanks to some users that were able to get the second one added to the database. However, any learning remote can do the other codes if you teach it. A JP1 remote or slingbox can do all 8 without learning because I made downloadable upgrades for all 8. HERE's a thread about the process. I wouldn't wait around for this remote if I were you. Right now it's just vaporware for the US market. And there have been no confirmed reports that it really works with D* RF yet, as AR has claimed. I wish it were so, but I personally have my doubts.


Actually, most of the programable universals have two code sets for the HR2x's. At least all of the ones I've used.

I was hoping the Xsight had all the codesets. Oh well, I'll just have to add them myself.

Mike


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Actually, most of the programable universals have two code sets for the HR2x's. At least all of the ones I've used.
> 
> I was hoping the Xsight had all the codesets. Oh well, I'll just have to add them myself.
> 
> Mike


That's good to know. I stand corrected. For the record, the UK xsight has 10 D* codes, one of which works for the HR20, about the same as other UEI made remotes.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> That's good to know. I stand corrected. For the record, the UK xsight has 10 D* codes, one of which works for the HR20, about the same as other UEI made remotes.


I didn't they all have more then one codeset...just the one's I'm familiar with. :grin:

I wonder if the code sets are even needed if it will do HR2x in RF? :scratchin

Mike


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Frankly I could care less how many codesets there are because I just learn all my buttons and devices anyway. There are no limitations on these programmable/learnable universal remotes like some people think just because they have a limited "built in" code set. Don't let that discourage you because you can learn anything to these remotes.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Frankly I could care less how many codesets there are because I just learn all my buttons and devices anyway. There are no limitations on these programmable/learnable universal remotes like some people think just because they have a limited "built in" code set. Don't let that discourage you because you can learn anything to these remotes.


I agree. A programmable remote will have all the capability needed.

It's why I chose a fully programmable verses the basic learning remote. 

Mike


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MicroBeta said:


> I wonder if the code sets are even needed if it will do HR2x in RF? :scratchin
> 
> Mike


I wonder how the RF will work, will it be built in or will you have to use an RF adaptor?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> I wonder how the RF will work, will it be built in or will you have to use an RF adaptor?


According to the earlier posts in this thread it's supposed to be native DirecTV RF just like the RC64. 

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> I wonder how the RF will work, will it be built in or will you have to use an RF adaptor?





MicroBeta said:


> According to the earlier posts in this thread it's supposed to be native DirecTV RF just like the RC64.
> 
> Mike


However, Acoustic's sight does show than an adapter is required...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> However, Acoustic's sight does show than an adapter is required...


I believe that's for non-RF devices.

The Xsight will control everything via RF with additional hardware similar to Harmony's or URC's Complete Control series but...



Stuart Sweet said:


> <snip>Let me be clear: These will be RF remotes that will work like the Logitech 890 and use a repeater to control IR devices, *but will control DIRECTV MPEG4 DVRs directly in RF mode.*<snip>


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1954768#post1954768

And, I Bleepin' want one. 

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's right, if this baby ever gets here, the promise is that it will be the first remote to control DIRECTV devices in RF mode without any adapter.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

That would be cool Stuart.

The Acoustic Research web page does mention an adapter though: "XSight Touch is RF capable with added accessory model ARRE4338"


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> That would be cool Stuart.
> 
> The Acoustic Research web page does mention an adapter though: "XSight Touch is RF capable with added accessory model ARRE4338"


You would need that adapter to operate any non-RF components so the fact it's listed on the their website makes perfect sense.

However, that doesn't change the fact that they presented it CES saying it would operate DirecTV MPEG4 DVR's natively...doesn't mean it's gonna happen either but I'm hopin' 

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> You would need that adapter to operate any non-RF components so the fact it's listed on the their website makes perfect sense.
> 
> However, that doesn't change the fact that they presented it CES saying it would operate DirecTV MPEG4 DVR's natively...doesn't mean it's gonna happen either but I'm hopin'
> 
> Mike


I believe, I'm just sharing what I'm seeing. Its' poor wording on the AR site, because it makes it sound like the remote is not RF-capable without the adapter.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As I said, if it ever gets here, I'll see if we can get one for testing.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Just saw THIS post about it being delayed until September. Don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As I said, if it ever gets here, I'll see if we can get one for testing.


If it ever gets here, _I _will certainly have one _here _for testing, that's for sure.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

armophob said:


> If it ever gets here, _I _will certainly have one _here _for testing, that's for sure.


Me too, I'm not holding my breathe though


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Me too, I'm not holding my breathe though


Turning blue over here.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

armophob said:


> Turning blue over here.


Same here. You must have been reading my mind. I was just about to post. About another month before its released, right?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I keep lookin' but all I ever find is the EU version on ebay...bummer... 

I'm still looking though.

Stuart will let us know if he hears anything so one way or another we'll know when it comes out.

I wonder what the delay is...:scratchin

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Still in a "no news" situation... to the point where the contacts I made at CES are no longer answering my e-mails. I'd stick a fork in this one, honestly. I'm disappointed, but I guess my next remote will be another Harmony.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Dang, that stinks. I was really looking forward to this remote.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm not giving up just yet. But if they don't come out with one, I really wish Harmony would, or even Universal Remote.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Still in a "no news" situation... to the point where the contacts I made at CES are no longer answering my e-mails. I'd stick a fork in this one, honestly. I'm disappointed, but I guess my next remote will be another Harmony.


Well now that nearly brings a tear to my eye.  :sure:

Does anyone know how well the EU version works?

Mike


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm disappointed, but I guess my next remote will be another Harmony.


I wouldn't be too disappointed yet. From what I understand, there's two or three new Harmony's on the horizon that might be very nice. I've been trying to get on the beta list for them for months, but no go so far.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I wouldn't be too disappointed yet. From what I understand, there's two or three new Harmony's on the horizon that might be very nice. I've been trying to get on the beta list for them for months, but no go so far.


tell us what you know, man!

you can't keep us in suspense like that!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I don't really KNOW anything. However, earlier this year there was a link at the Harmony forums looking for beta testers for some new remotes. The link I had no longer works, but I filled out the application several times (using different Email addresses). About 6 weeks ago I was having problems with my 670 remote and was on the phone with a tech (or CSR, not sure now) and they told me that since my remote was out of warranty there was nothing they could do, but they could send me a link for 50% off any remote on the Harmony site. I asked if they could put me in the beta for the new remotes instead. He said "oh, you know about that?" and I said, "yes, i've been looking forward to a remote that includes colored keys, but is similar to the 670 or 880" and he said "I can't add you to the beta, but I think you'll like the new ones"


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I don't really KNOW anything. However, earlier this year there was a link at the Harmony forums looking for beta testers for some new remotes. The link I had no longer works, but I filled out the application several times (using different Email addresses). About 6 weeks ago I was having problems with my 670 remote and was on the phone with a tech (or CSR, not sure now) and they told me that since my remote was out of warranty there was nothing they could do, but they could send me a link for 50% off any remote on the Harmony site. I asked if they could put me in the beta for the new remotes instead. He said "oh, you know about that?" and I said, "yes, i've been looking forward to a remote that includes colored keys, but is similar to the 670 or 880" and he said "I can't add you to the beta, but I think you'll like the new ones"


Hopefully the new Harmony remote will move the color buttons up near the navigation keys instead of being all the way at the bottom of the remote at they are on the 525 ...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I don't really KNOW anything. However, earlier this year there was a link at the Harmony forums looking for beta testers for some new remotes.


Was it similarly RF like this AR one?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

armophob said:


> Was it similarly RF like this AR one?


They didn't describe the remotes at all, they just asked if you'd like to be a beta tester, so I have no concrete information on what they'll do or what they'll look like.

Drew,

I agree, hopefully more like the European model.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I don't really KNOW anything. However, earlier this year there was a link at the Harmony forums looking for beta testers for some new remotes. The link I had no longer works, but I filled out the application several times (using different Email addresses). About 6 weeks ago I was having problems with my 670 remote and was on the phone with a tech (or CSR, not sure now) and they told me that since my remote was out of warranty there was nothing they could do, but they could send me a link for 50% off any remote on the Harmony site. I asked if they could put me in the beta for the new remotes instead. He said "oh, you know about that?" and I said, "yes, i've been looking forward to a remote that includes colored keys, but is similar to the 670 or 880" and he said "I can't add you to the beta, but I think you'll like the new ones"


Right on! That's encouraging news


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

if they make a Harmony One with an additional (note the word additional) 4 colored keys, I will buy one as soon as it is released. I'm tired of trying to remember that the A button is yellow and the B button is red on my 676...moreover, I can't buy a Harmony remote for my wife without colored keys (and she really needs a universal remote)...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

anubys said:


> if they make a Harmony One with an additional (note the word additional) 4 colored keys, I will buy one as soon as it is released. I'm tired of trying to remember that the A button is yellow and the B button is red on my 676...moreover, I can't buy a Harmony remote for my wife without colored keys (and she really needs a universal remote)...


Get the Harmony that is made for the Xbox 360. It has the colored keys and they are in a perfect position. I've had one for over a year now and actually prefer it over my 880 just because of the colored buttons.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Get the Harmony that is made for the Xbox 360. It has the colored keys and they are in a perfect position. I've had one for over a year now and actually prefer it over my 880 just because of the colored buttons.


which one is that? I checked the web site and couldn't figure it out...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa, this thread is still alive and kicking, amazing Mr. Shadow!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmony-Xbox-360-Remote/dp/B000CCXCYC


anubys said:


> which one is that? I checked the web site and couldn't figure it out...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Still in a "no news" situation... to the point where the contacts I made at CES are no longer answering my e-mails. I'd stick a fork in this one, honestly. I'm disappointed, but I guess my next remote will be another Harmony.


Man, that is some real sad news. I have been purposely avoiding combining all my remotes to one in anticipation. If you had their addresses, I would hire a team of teenagers to toilet paper each and every one of their houses. It is not nice to play with our emotions like that. Get our hopes up and then poo poo all over them.:nono2:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

armophob said:


> Man, that is some real sad news. I have been purposely avoiding combining all my remotes to one in anticipation. If you had their addresses, I would hire a team of teenagers to toilet paper each and every one of their houses. It is not nice to play with our emotions like that. Get our hopes up and then poo poo all over them.:nono2:


Totally agree. I don't understand why Harmony or the makers of the RC remotes hasn't come out with an all in one remote that has D* RF built into it by now.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

anubys said:


> which one is that? I checked the web site and couldn't figure it out...


Interesting, I can't find it on their site or Best Buy now. Maybe it's discontinued.

Here's a link to it on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmony-Xbox-360-Remote/dp/B000CCXCYC

I may have to grab a second one since it looks like they quit making it.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Totally agree. I don't understand why Harmony or the makers of the RC remotes hasn't come out with an all in one remote that has D* RF built into it by now.


I have been totally reliant on this rf remote to run both boxes. I was so exited to finally be able to combine both of my Escient and my Sunfire remote with them and clear off my end table. 
Might be time to send a spirited email to AR.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

armophob said:


> I have been totally reliant on this rf remote to run both boxes. I was so exited to finally be able to combine both of my Escient and my Sunfire remote with them and clear off my end table.
> Might be time to send a spirited email to AR.


Me too. That way I can keep my HR in RF mode and still be able to operate it in the rest of the house.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I found a rumor about an RF Logitech Harmony remote ... see the new thread in the Miscellaneous Equipment forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2180478#post2180478


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> I found a rumor about an RF Logitech Harmony remote ... see the new thread in the Miscellaneous Equipment forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2180478#post2180478


But will it be RF compatible with the HR's? I need a remote that has RF and IR all in one, so I can continue to use RF on other TV's in house, while still using RF and IR in the living room at the same time, without having to switch remotes. This is why I was hopeful for the AR remote.

Now if they ever fix the HR's so they can do both RF and IR, then something like that would be perfect.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Now if they ever fix the HR's so they can do both RF and IR, then something like that would be perfect.


+1


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I found a rumor about an RF Logitech Harmony remote ... see the new thread in the Miscellaneous Equipment forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2180478#post2180478


If this is via an RF extender then it isn't as useable a solution as using RF codes from the STBs. When I used my 890 with the RF extender it is always a pain in the butt to update since I need both the extender and the remote to do this, and the extender is in the media closet a floor or two down. If it is a basic DirecTV RF programable for each STB, then you will get my attention.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Xsight is in the wild according to THIS post. Thanks for the heads up, Capn.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There is a thread on AVForums (started in June 2009) saying the schedule by Acoustic Research slipped and the xSight would be released in September, so hopefully this is the case and I can check it out in person very soon...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm a little worried about how the color and guide/menu/info/exit buttons are going feel, they look indented?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The do look a bit lower than the surface, don't they? However, on the xSight Color model the color keys appear to be raised, so it may just be an illusion that the Touch does not have raised keys. Either way, I definitely have to hold one in my hands and take it for a spin before being willing to commit ...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Interesting. Whats the big difference between the touch and the color, are they both RF?



Drew2k said:


> The do look a bit lower than the surface, don't they? However, on the xSight Color model the color keys appear to be raised, so it may just be an illusion that the Touch does not have raised keys. Either way, I definitely have to hold one in my hands and take it for a spin before being willing to commit ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Interesting. Whats the big difference between the touch and the color, are they both RF?


Check out the AR page here, it has links to the Touch and the Color pages with more info, but the 
big difference is the Touch has a touch screen, has a recharge dock, is RF capable, while the Color has hard buttons instead of a touch screen and uses standard batteries. I'm pretty sure the price will be quite different between those models as well ...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder if the delays have anything to do with XSight "Touch". Might Apple be upset at the use of "Touch" in the name. :scratchin

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think Apple can, or has, copyrighted the word "Touch" for touchscreen devices.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> Check out the AR page here, it has links to the Touch and the Color pages with more info, but the
> big difference is the Touch has a touch screen, has a recharge dock, is RF capable, while the Color has hard buttons instead of a touch screen and uses standard batteries. I'm pretty sure the price will be quite different between those models as well ...


Is this the remote that was talked about as being able to control the HRxx's using RF? I saw this disclaimer at the bottom of the page "*XSight Touch is RF capable with added accessory model ARRE4338". So I watched the "Advanced Features" video and it appears to show an RF to IR extender. If so, it will be no different then what is already available form other remote manufacturers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's not what I was told at CES... I was told the Touch would be true RF, and support DIRECTV remotes without an extender or blaster. Things may have changed in the meantime.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's not what I was told at CES... I was told the Touch would be true RF, and support DIRECTV remotes without an extender or blaster. Things may have changed in the meantime.


I believe you were mislead or things have changed, here is a link to the description of the extender: Extender


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, based on the fact that they do not return my calls or e-mails, or even direct me to the right person when I call anonymously, you may be right


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, based on the fact that they do not return my calls or e-mails, or even direct me to the right person when I call anonymously, you may be right


If it's true, its one less high priced gadget that I would have wanted.


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Is this the remote that was talked about as being able to control the HRxx's using RF? I saw this disclaimer at the bottom of the page "*XSight Touch is RF capable with added accessory model ARRE4338". So I watched the "Advanced Features" video and it appears to show an RF to IR extender. If so, it will be no different then what is already available form other remote manufacturers.


I do not know if that means anything in relation to DirecTV RF capabilities. Even if the remote has DirecTV RF control it would almost certainly still use the traditional universal RF remote extender for other IR equipment that was in a closed closet or cabinet.

ETA: One would think if the remote has DirecTV RF capabilities that would be highlighted or just mentioned somewhere on the web site or in the current brochures and it is not.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Max Mike said:


> I do not know if that means anything in relation to DirecTV RF capabilities. Even if the remote has DirecTV RF control it would almost certainly still use the traditional universal RF remote extender for other IR equipment that was in a closed closet or cabinet.
> 
> ETA: One would think if the remote has DirecTV RF capabilities that would be highlighted or just mentioned somewhere on the web site or in the current brochures and it is not.


I guess we will know for sure once they release it. My first inclination from this disclaimer "X_Sight Touch is RF capable with added accessory"_ is that the RF only works with the extender. Unless the RF that controls the extender is the D* RF frequency.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

_Defining features of the Xsight Touch (ARRX18G) include: • 2.2-inch color touch screen with slider control • IR (infrared) and RF (433 MHz radio frequency) operation, *the latter for controlling DIRECTV boxes* and components hidden in a cabinet or out of the remote's line of sight (requires $99.99 ARRE433B RF Extender Kit)_​
http://www.audiovox.com/pressrelease/AEC/release_AEC_200901074.html

It specifically mentions DirecTV boxes. Why mention DirecTV if it didn't natively support DirecTV RF. Further it says "for controlling DIRECTV boxes *and* components hidden in a cabinet" which I also think implies native RF support for DirecTV receivers.

IMHO, this coupled with the info originally supplied to Stuart means they definitely _intended_ to have native RF support. However, with all the delays I have to wonder if something isn't working out very well.

Maybe URC has a problem with it. :shrug:

I'm assuming that URC came up with the method of using the RID to allow use of RF on multiple receivers.

I hope the XSight Touch comes out with DirecTV.

Mike


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

A new rumor of a remote capable of controlling a directv RF receiver, directly:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-custom/thread.cgi?19618

Under the UEI Nevo brand.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

UEI is also the manufacturer of both the DIRECTV remotes and the AR vaporware remote, so it's worth considering.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Take this with a huge grain of salt since it comes from AR support (via email), but they tell me the xsight can't do native DirecTV RF. I don't know if they really understood the question or not, but that's what they said. The email was signed "Audiovox Customer Care", which owns the One-For-All and RCA remote brands. UEI is the OEM for them. So AR just slaps their name on them and sells them (ok, if they actually existed, they'd sell them). In any case I wouldn't expect AR to know any technical details about the xsight.

The new nevo does sound promising. Their other models are serious remotes (wifi, web, ip device control, etc). The xsight isn't even in the same league as the nevo.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Any links to information on the new UEI Nevo? I searched but couldn't find anything about a new remote.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

HERE we go again... :lol:

The new nevos apparently ARE the xsight. I guess the AR deal didn't work out, so they're trying to distribute it under a better known brand. (The xsight is a one-for-all in Europe).

It's promising that they still claim D* RF capability.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mdavej said:


> HERE we go again... :lol:
> 
> The new nevos apparently ARE the xsight. I guess the AR deal didn't work out, so they're trying to distribute it under a better known brand. (The xsight is a one-for-all in Europe).
> 
> It's promising that they still claim D* RF capability.


Awesome, as I kind of fell in love with the promise of the xSight in terms of features (not interested in RF) such as multiple profiles and an abundance of favorite channels per activity and macros that hopefully aren't restricted to 5 steps.

Now I will really look forward to the Nevo...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thinking about it, it may be time to lock this thread or rename it to Nevo!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, but I'd like to see a few more confirmed sources first


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I see you've asked about it at AVS ... I hope you get some info from that dormant thread!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

mdavej said:


> HERE we go again... :lol:
> 
> The new nevos apparently ARE the xsight. I guess the AR deal didn't work out, so they're trying to distribute it under a better known brand. (The xsight is a one-for-all in Europe).
> 
> It's promising that they still claim D* RF capability.


Very interesting. I wonder when they'll come out then?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess it is time to bid farewell to this thread. If someone gets some information on the Nevo remotes, feel free to start a new one.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

"The rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated".

I saw a post that hh gregg has them. I called my local store to confirm. They really do! They're HERE on their website too. HERE are the specs, in case anyone forgot.

Hope it wipes the floor with the harmony 900.

Who's gonna be the first to test it with DirecTV RF...


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The ARRX18G is on Amazon.com through Electronics Expo as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, well, let's see who gets one and whether it actually does what it says.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm, there is an HHgregg close to me. I will have to go check them out tomorrow.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The ARRX18 manual, page 22 makes it clear you can control the DVRs without the RF extender. It even describes getting the 6 digit code (the last 6 of the RED) and entering them. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I guess it is time to bid farewell to this thread. If someone gets some information on the Nevo remotes, feel free to start a new one.


I wish you had closed this thread about 6 months ago... 

(So we could get the remotes that much earlier...)


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, now I bleepin' want one....again 

I guess that puts the speculation about native RF support. Thanks Tom 

Mike


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> The ARRX18 manual, page 22 makes it clear you can control the DVRs without the RF extender. It even describes getting the 6 digit code (the last 6 of the RED) and entering them. Woohoo!!!


I was just about to post this .... Does the manual indicate if it will control more than one DIRECTV Receiver via RF?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

David Ortiz said:
 

> I was just about to post this .... Does the manual indicate if it will control more than one DIRECTV Receiver via RF?


I presume you can set any of it's 18 devices to DIRECTV RF, so hows about 18 DIRECTV receivers. (And no, I do not have that many...)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Can we get some to "Field Test"?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I presume you can set any of it's 18 devices to DIRECTV RF, so hows about 18 DIRECTV receivers. (*And no, I do not have that many*...)


Almost though. :eek2:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Not very amused with the price on Amazon through Electronic Expo right now...lets hope it comes down when it goes to more mainstream stores (Its at $229).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok so besides that website, can we get one anywhere else, or do we have to wait a little bit longer?

Oh boy, I feel like a kid on Christmas!!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> The ARRX18 manual, page 22 makes it clear you can control the DVRs without the RF extender. It even describes getting the 6 digit code (the last 6 of the RED) and entering them. Woohoo!!!


I am definitely getting one now, if no extender is needed.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't forget the AR web site as well, which now has a lot of info. Such as the product brochure


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's continue discussion here, since this is now a real product, and only "sorta" supports DIRECTV RF:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164066


----------

